# Ganache in Large Batches



## hopes (May 10, 2016)

I need some advice on the best equipment to make large batches of ganache. Does anyone have experience using a steam kettle to make it? Or a large stock pot burner on the floor? I'd like to make a batch using 18i9bs chocolate and 9 quarts cream.


----------



## jcakes (Feb 18, 2007)

What are you going to do with the ganache after it's made?  How often do you need to make this batch size?

We routinely make what I'd call a big batch - albeit smaller than what you're asking about! - 6# bittersweet choc callets, 24 oz butter (in chunks) and then 6# of cream.  I boil the cream til it's climbing the pot and just when you think it's going to boil over, I pour it over the chocolate callets, rock the bowl a little (it helps to have the butter in the bottom of the bowl; I like the extra body it gives to the ganache). and let it sit for a few minutes before I whisk.  I just have the choc/butter in an extremely large mixing bowl; we use it for glazing cakes, filling tart shells and let the leftover firm up for filling/coating cakes.  The mixing bowl is about the size we can manage easily; I don't think I could handle something bigger/heavier trying to pour/ladle out a fluid ganache.

I myself have never used a steam kettle, but if you're heating the cream then turn it off and add the chocolate (slow and steady) you could whisk til it's melted and emulsified.  Curious to see what others suggest!


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Thats a big batch....

A steam kettle would work great--bring the cream to a boil, add in chunked couverture, wait a few minutes, then stir smooth...


----------



## hopes (May 10, 2016)

Ok thanks. I've never used one so it helps to hear from someone else. I wish I could test it somewhere. Would a steam kettle cook swiss merengue faster than a double boiler for buttercream?


----------



## hopes (May 10, 2016)

In reply to JCakes... (by the way, thats the name of my business too)how funny. I use ganache to glaze and fill cakes and I also use it to make chocolate buttercream. I've tried making 6# chocolate in a full size hotel pan but it still had chunks and had to pour back in the pot to cook a few more minutes. Another problem is boiling such large amounts of cream as well. Thanks everyone for the advice


----------

